# What breed?



## stra8up3 (Oct 5, 2008)

Can someone tell me what breed this dog is?


----------



## AirForceAngel (Sep 26, 2008)

The 2 breeds I think of are Boston Terrier and Boxer.

In any case, that pup is cutie cute cute.


----------



## stra8up3 (Oct 5, 2008)

THANK YOU. Here is a picture of her and her 2 puppies. She is the one on the left.


----------



## AirForceAngel (Sep 26, 2008)

I definitely see the Boston Terrier. Her pup's nose is a lot bigger than hers, though. Is that a Boxer nose? It's hard for me to say if that's what that is.

Others will be able to bring more insight to it. Those are the 2 breeds I'm seeing, though. Definitely.


----------



## stra8up3 (Oct 5, 2008)

she is/was my daughters dog/dogs. she mated with an shar-pei and had to have a Cesarean. my daughter left them with me until she could get a home. this was a couple months ago. the pups are 3 times her size and they are only about 4 months


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Actually, I think she's all Boston Terrier. They have the same pushed in faces that Boxer's have...so that's probably why you are seeing similarities.


----------



## stra8up3 (Oct 5, 2008)

She is only about a foot tall and the ugliest thing. lol. cute pups though. unusal mix. shar-pei was the father.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Yep, she looks like a full Boston to me as well. 

And I hope that toy in the second picture had a quick and painless death! LOL


----------



## stra8up3 (Oct 5, 2008)

. Yes, like everything else, it gets shreaded. I can't walk from one side of the yard to the other without having to pick up little bits of trash on the way. They love the water, expecially the mom. I have a big tub just for her to jump in. She even puts her head under the water


----------



## TheDogLuver90 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yea its a Boston Terrier. I brindle one its look like from a far.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

stra8up3 said:


> *she is/was my daughters dog/dogs. she mated with an shar-pei and had to have a Cesarean.* my daughter left them with me until she could get a home. this was a couple months ago. the pups are 3 times her size and they are only about 4 months


So you already know the breed? Or am I reading this wrong.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Boston Terrier and pit? or some other mix. It does not look like a full blooded Boston Terrier, maybe it's a mix between a boston/pit (or boxer) and a full blooded Boston. She's cute though


----------



## TheDogLuver90 (Sep 7, 2008)

AkiraleShiba said:


> Boston Terrier and pit? or some other mix. It does not look like a full blooded Boston Terrier, maybe it's a mix between a boston/pit (or boxer) and a full blooded Boston. She's cute though


thats a purebed, i know this i bred them before we got my female fixed. we had bugs and boston terriers plus registered pugs.


----------



## reinawolf360 (Aug 4, 2008)

boston terrier and maybe another breed of terrier mixed with it? not sure


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Now I am thinking Boston Terrier and French Bulldog bred with Boston Terrier. The mouth is not 100% Boston terrier.


----------



## stra8up3 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you, because I have been telling everyone that she is an English Bull dog for the past few months.  That is what I told by my daughter who owned the dog. Thanks again for all the information. It is quite helpfull and much appreciated 

Does she look to be purebred?  she is so ugly lol.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know, 

Here's the French Bulldog


















Here's the Boston Terrier










I am thinkin French bulldog because of the mouth


----------



## stra8up3 (Oct 5, 2008)

She looks alot like the one in the middle. The first two look alot alike. The only difference that I can see is that the middle one has "bugged out" eyes. Like mine does. What kind is the middle one?


----------



## TheDogLuver90 (Sep 7, 2008)

yoooohoooo, its a purbred. Again ik this. that IS a boston terrier mouth. they can be shorter or longer depends on the parents.


----------



## stra8up3 (Oct 5, 2008)

TheDogLuver90 said:


> Again ik this. .


 What does "ik" mean?


----------



## TheDogLuver90 (Sep 7, 2008)

stra8up3 said:


> What does "ik" mean?


IK means i know lol


----------



## stra8up3 (Oct 5, 2008)

I didn't know


----------



## stra8up3 (Oct 5, 2008)

here is a picture of her puppies at 2 or 3 months old. the dad was a shar-pai. For as ugly as the mom and dad are, they sure came out cute.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

A BYB Boston Terrier

*Is she spayed now?*


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

She looks like a very badly bred boston ....poss mixed w/chi or pug. Something about her face is not quite boston to me. 

Just my .02

cant believe she had to have those HUGE pups!...poor thing 

They are very cute pups though...I hope all are fixed now to prevent anymore


----------



## stra8up3 (Oct 5, 2008)

She is not spayed. They are not or were not my dogs. My daughter and her boyfriend had brought them over here more then 3 months ago because they are in a motel. They were not suppose to be here this long. Im left to not only care, and pay for them. But also 2 weeks ago one of the puppies got hit by a car. I had to take her to an all night vet. She very critical and the first week and a half she required constant care. She has a broken front leg but she is doing very well. Then I took them to the shot clinic this last saturday for their first shots. Then the other puppy came down with parvo. I have had to tend to her around the clock for the last 36 hours. She is now just able to eat solid foods. I am only allowing very small frequent amounts. She was very sick and has lost alot of weight. but at this point she has come along ways. though still very week and fraile. I am going to have to find them homes. I can't even begin to tell you how much these dogs have consumend my life. as well as all money. I feel good this evening for the first time, I feel they are going to make it. they are both improving to were I can start seeing the puppy in them again.


----------



## stra8up3 (Oct 5, 2008)

This when she came home from the vet. The vet said they are 4 months. They don't even have names. puppy #1 & #2. the mother is pork chop. Yes the only uglyer dog I have seen then her was the father of the puppies. LOL. tan, bald, wrinkly old shar-pai. looks like a pig! Pork chop is uglyer in person. lol. she takes good pictures. . she shares my single bed with me and my chihuahua. but now they are all hogging up my room/floor.


----------

